# Mercedes gull-wing coupe rail dragster



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

I entered a model car build-off at a bicycle website (that actually makes sense). They have a bicycle/model build-off every year. If you are interested, go to http://undergroundvelo.proboards.com/ . There are only about 6 models entered so far, and the contest is until the end of October, so there is plenty of time.

Anyway, I am building a dual-blower, hemi-engined, rail Mercedes gull-wing coupe. I have the frame almost done. The rear wheel wells have been wallered out to fit the big tires. The engine is under construction. I am here at the moment:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

wierd. don't forget to update your build


----------

